# Applying for Student Visa while in the US



## internationalroy (Jul 26, 2011)

I am a South African who is going so study in the US starting September 2012. I currently have a Visitors' Visa valid until 2012. I will be entering the US at the end of May to have some time to travel around before my studies commence. However, as my university decisions are due to be released in April, I do not know if that will leave me with enough time to apply for my Student Visa before I leave. If I don't have enough time, will I be able to complete my application (i.e. go for my visa interview) in the US?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

internationalroy said:


> I am a South African who is going so study in the US starting September 2012. I currently have a Visitors' Visa valid until 2012. I will be entering the US at the end of May to have some time to travel around before my studies commence. However, as my university decisions are due to be released in April, I do not know if that will leave me with enough time to apply for my Student Visa before I leave. If I don't have enough time, will I be able to complete my application (i.e. go for my visa interview) in the US?


Visa are issued in your home country ...NOT the US


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

yes, you can change your visa status in the states provided you have enough money while studying.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Visa are issued in your home country ...NOT the US


Status can be adjusted but proof of funds, acceptance by US institution ... all the requirements stand.


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

twostep said:


> Status can be adjusted but proof of funds, acceptance by US institution ... all the requirements stand.


absolutely, and you not allowed to work, but the guy was asking if he can change status while in US.


----------



## internationalroy (Jul 26, 2011)

twostep said:


> Status can be adjusted but proof of funds, acceptance by US institution ... all the requirements stand.


You say that status can be adjusted - does that mean that I cannot hold an exchange visitor visa and a student visa at the same time? I will be working in the summer with my exchange visitor visa, and a month after that my studies will only begin. Is this possible?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

internationalroy said:


> You say that status can be adjusted - does that mean that I cannot hold an exchange visitor visa and a student visa at the same time? I will be working in the summer with my exchange visitor visa, and a month after that my studies will only begin. Is this possible?


Have you contacted the school's international office?


----------



## internationalroy (Jul 26, 2011)

twostep said:


> Have you contacted the school's international office?


I have, but I cannot yet apply for my visa. To help you understand my situation, I quote something I posted on another forum:

"I am planning on leaving South Africa to work in New York at a summer program on a J-1 Visa. A month after that, I want to start studying in the US (I've already been accepted into one university - still waiting for the others), obviously on an F-1 Visa.

My question: Is it possible to get both visas before I leave for the states at the end of May? I don't want to have to apply for my F-1 Student visa after my summer job, because I will only be left with a month and I don't want to come back to South Africa."


----------

